# strawberrys and cream mojave royal python breeding



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

any1 working with strawberrys and cream mojave royal pythons in terms of breeding and keeping them


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

If Strawberry's and Cream Mojave Ball Pythons existed, I'm sure somebody would be! :lol2:


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

they do exist as darren at crystal palace had them so i was wondering wat breeders are working with them


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

goodness what daft name is it going to be next..


Baileys on Ice or perhaps Big banana Muffins


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

dinan said:


> they do exist as darren at crystal palace had them so i was wondering wat breeders are working with them


It was a joke...


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I think he decided he preferred them with custard


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Crownan said:


> It was a joke...


Noooooooooooo !!!!!!!!
wanted to see the pied version in 2011










want to see the BEL as well... red bellied BEL ???


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

wow that is a beautiful snake


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yup, was a joke, the bellies lost the colour after a few sheds.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> Noooooooooooo !!!!!!!!
> wanted to see the pied version in 2011
> 
> image
> ...



It's a shame it's not real. If that was it would be one awesome Royal :whistling2:. I'd want it in Spider though!!!


----------

